# Stud packs aka more than two studs nailed together



## Bryant (Nov 21, 2019)

Scratching my head on this one, but after diving into the commentary, specifically the fastener schedule in IRC/VRC 602.3 (1) item 8 stud to stud. there is no fastener schedule that I can see for more than 2 studs used as column supports. If that is the case, it is a not prescriptive, but rather would require engineering to the degree that there are specifications from the NDS & AWC that would give a nailing/screwing pattern. Would that be a correct assessment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jeffc (Nov 21, 2019)

I think item 8 in this table would cover a dbl stud connection. For gun nailed connections, 16" oc should cover it.


----------



## Bryant (Nov 21, 2019)

jeffc said:


> I think item 8 in this table would cover a dbl stud connection. For gun nailed connections, 16" oc should cover it.


 How about a triple stud connection?


----------



## classicT (Nov 21, 2019)

Bryant said:


> How about a triple stud connection?


Is a triple stud not still a connection of stud to stud to another stud? Same requirement applies, no limit to how many times the cycle can repeat.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 21, 2019)

In a 2-stud assembly, are all nails allowed to be driven from the same side, or are they required to be from both sides?


----------



## Bryant (Nov 22, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Is a triple stud not still a connection of stud to stud to another stud? Same requirement applies, no limit to how many times the cycle can repeat.
> 
> View attachment 6143


 That I would agree on, since one can determine the nailing pattern at 3 members. The problem amps up when it goes beyond that. How could you know the 3rd member in was sufficiently nailed before the 4th member is applied?
My main point was that when studs are utilized as a column support, there is no defining criteria (prescriptive path) to allow that to happen without some type of calculations to support  the loads imposed, specifically in this case a concentrated point load. It is one thing to have multiple studs in a wall, think king post with multiple jack studs supporting an uniform load, but quite another with concentrated gravity loads on a bunch of studs nailed together. The compression alone would cause the stud fasteners to withdraw, hence why this guys are called stud packs and are engineered( fastener schedule, i.e. full depth nails, screws or bolts) to mimic the same as a PSL post or equivalent. would you agree ?


----------



## Bryant (Nov 22, 2019)

e hilton said:


> In a 2-stud assembly, are all nails allowed to be driven from the same side, or are they required to be from both sides?


See Ty J's pic of the fastener schedule and notice that the nails are long enough to penetrate thru to the other side. The trick is at more than 3, how do you get there prescriptively by the code?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 22, 2019)

When using 3 studs logic would hold that the center stud receives nails from the studs on either side in a staggered patterns such that they don't intersect or you may split the center stud.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 22, 2019)

I've always specified solid timbers for columns embedded in walls.  My main concern is that in a future renovation somebody will just pull out multiple 2-bys without looking to see if they support anything, but might think twice before removing a solid timber.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 22, 2019)

"Point" well made, a "best practice" vs code minimum.


----------

